# OWNER FOUND AND WATCH RETURNED - Expensive Fitness Watch in California on Giant Gap



## zipkruse (Jul 20, 2016)

Really nice gesture and clever forensic work. 
I checked with my Giant Gap group from a few weeks ago and it wasn't ours.
I think spot you're talking about is above White Cane rapid (a blind corner) and just below Allen's Gap.


----------



## wasiel (Mar 23, 2017)

zipkruse said:


> Really nice gesture and clever forensic work.
> I checked with my Giant Gap group from a few weeks ago and it wasn't ours.
> I think spot you're talking about is above White Cane rapid (a blind corner) and just below Allen's Gap.


I am not familiar with either of those rapid names. Those rapids are located on the Giant Gap run on the NF American River near Alta, California?


----------



## zipkruse (Jul 20, 2016)

wasiel said:


> I am not familiar with either of those rapid names. Those rapids are located on the Giant Gap run on the NF American River near Alta, California?


Yep. I've run the section maybe 50 times starting in the 80's when we ran it commercially.
This map was produced by Doug Stanley, one of the first raft descenders back in the day - I think 1983. They named a bunch of the rapids.
Here's a video of one our two runs this year. I have misnamed "Allen's Gap" by calling it "Free's Jig" (which is actually between Nutcracker and Locomotive.


----------



## Will Amette (Jan 28, 2017)

If you know anyone else with the same brand of device, maybe you can recharge it and maybe see if the manufacturer can help. I bet if you hook it up to a computer it will be able to tell you a serial number, and I bet a bagel the manufacturer can figure out who the owner is.

Actually, there's probably a serial number on the back of the case. The manufacturer surely has a record of who's wrist it used to be on.


----------



## wasiel (Mar 23, 2017)

Will Amette said:


> If you know anyone else with the same brand of device, maybe you can recharge it and maybe see if the manufacturer can help. I bet if you hook it up to a computer it will be able to tell you a serial number, and I bet a bagel the manufacturer can figure out who the owner is.
> 
> Actually, there's probably a serial number on the back of the case. The manufacturer surely has a record of who's wrist it used to be on.


Yes, the watch has a serial number on it and I had already contacted the manufacturer. The manufacturer said that the watch had never been registered and has not been reported as lost or stolen so they could not help me. I gave the manufacturer my contact information to associate with the serial number in case the owner ever does contact them.


----------



## WantedPzen (May 20, 2021)

Hah, I'm glad it ended well. I also had a case in my life when I lost my favorite watch. My father gave me a beautiful Rolex watch.They looked just wonderful, I felt like a king with them. And then I went with friends to a ski resort. But it wasn't until a few hours after skiing that I noticed that I wasn't wearing a watch. I was just practically depressed. I was so hurt, but I was even more afraid of upsetting my father. I ordered myself on https://topwatch2.com a replica of my watch.My father didn't seem to notice anything, but I'm still ashamed that I lost such an expensive gift.


----------



## Gusseino (6 mo ago)

Dude, I had that watch too. They are connected to the owner by a joint account in Google mail or any other way. Therefore, in fact, the owner can track them by global positioning system. A fitness watch is quite useful if you do not consider the risk of loss or breakage. Therefore, I think it is better to additionally buy smart scales that will allow you to track more indicators. For myself, I use vont.com. I like the interface and ease of use. I would also like your advice on losing weight and gaining muscle mass.


----------



## wasiel (Mar 23, 2017)

Gusseino said:


> Dude, I had that watch too. They are connected to the owner by a joint account in Google mail or any other way.


I found the owner 5 days after the original post.


----------

